# Uber Drivers Are Revolting Against Their Shitty Bosses



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Drivers Are Revolting Against Their Shitty Bosses*

http://m.vice.com/read/uber-drivers-are-revolting-against-their-bosses


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Drivers Are Revolting Against Their Shitty Bosses*
> 
> http://m.vice.com/read/uber-drivers-are-revolting-against-their-bosses


a very cathartic read!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is an interesting read too.

*The Geography of Uber*

*http://www.psmag.com/navigation/nat...silicon-valley-taxi-driving-smartphone-90446/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Ridesharing Creates New Lifestyle For Drivers*

*http://fox40.com/2014/09/11/ridesharing-creates-new-lifestyle-for-drivers/*


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

"It’s an app. In a year from now you’re probably going to have 10 different companies exactly like this.”

Travis needs to make an impression of things go well and cash out off this pyramid before it's too late.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

This is why you must have a natural gas car or truck for Uber. We have had this for many years in Las Vegas,most vehicles for hire run on natural gas. It is not possible to run a caddy escalade on gasoline at Uberx prices. No matter how close the next fare is or how many trips you do. The math is simple 12 hour shift cost in a caddy escalade for gasoline 120 dollars. Fifteen dollars for natural gas for 12 hour cost in Las Vegas 
NYC cabbies should know this doing uber. The data is well known the you can save 20 grand a year with the natural gas conversion. Why do you think the taxicab gods in Las Vegas use natural gas. To get rich that why.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> This is why you must have a natural gas car or truck for Uber. We have had this for many years in Las Vegas,most vehicles for hire run on natural gas. It is not possible to run a caddy escalade on gasoline at Uberx prices. No matter how close the next fare is or how many trips you do. The math is simple 12 hour shift cost in a caddy escalade for gasoline 120 dollars. Fifteen dollars for natural gas for 12 hour cost in Las Vegas
> NYC cabbies should know this doing uber. The data is well known the you can save 20 grand a year with the natural gas conversion. Why do you think the taxicab gods in Las Vegas use natural gas. To get rich that why.


Yep! 95% of Cabs and about 50% of Towncars/Limos cook with LPG (Butane/Propane mix) here in Australia.


----------



## ferchiari (Aug 22, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yep! 95% of Cabs and about 50% of Towncars/Limos cook with LPG (Butane/Propane mix) here in Australia.


How effective MPG wise talking is the difference on let's say a Suburban LTZ? With regular gas it gives about 15 mpg, but gas price is $4.00? - So I guess it's same amount of MPG but lower fuel price?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ferchiari said:


> How effective MPG wise talking is the difference on let's say a Suburban LTZ? With regular gas it gives about 15 mpg, but gas price is $4.00? - So I guess it's same amount of MPG but lower fuel price?


Sounds like the other member was talking about compressed Natural Gas (CNG). It was trialled here in Australia about 25 years ago but didn't take off here. It needs to be stored at much higher pressures (3000-3500lbs p/sq inch) to get any volume on board and has a lower energy / calorific value than gasoline and LPG which is stored at about 300-350psi.

It is still used successfully in some some areas which establish the necessary storage and distribution infrastructure.

Its the storage and Energy Values of Fuels which has decided what we've used in cars over the years. Diesel motors are the most flexible being able to run on cooking oil, waste oils and even tar.

gasoline has a high value followed by LPG and CNG. so you need to use more CNG in volume than Gasoline travel the same distance. but it's much cheaper cost makes it more economical in dollars to the end user

i have liquid injection LPG in my V8 caprice and the modern systems allow engines to produce very close gasoline power output with only 3-5% more volume. LPG is 50% (75cents p/l) to Gasoline here.

The good systems aren't cheap here, around $4200.00. Break even point is around 50,000 miles


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Anti-Taxi Campaign Shows Uber Can't Afford to Play Nice*

*http://www.wired.com/2014/09/anti-taxi-campaign-shows-uber-cant-afford-play-nice/*


----------

